# Abonnements à partager en multi-écran



## thefutureismylife (16 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
je cherche à optimiser mes abonnements Netflix, Canal Play, Molotov, Canal plus etc, etc

L'idée est d'avoir accès à un maximum de service pour ... pas grand chose ... 

Oui c'est conceptuel ! Je m'explique certain service propose l'abonnement d'un autre service à l'intérieur du leur (Ex : Molotov qui propose l'abonnement OCS, ou un abonnement My Canal qui propose un abonnement à Canal Play). Quel serait la combinaison la plus rentable ? 

Ensuite je cherche la combinaison qui comprend le plus de multi-écran possible ... (on va imaginer que je vis dans une grosse colocation (sans limite) et qu'on aimerait tous se partager nos abonnements au sein d'un même "foyer", et donc faire baisser le prix de l'abonnement individuel ...). 

La stratégie serait-elle de prendre plusieurs abonnement indépendant (et donc un certain nombre d'écran) ou plutôt un gros abonnement qui centralise tout. 

Pour être clair, on va enquêter ensemble, ça vous dit ?


----------

